

Here is a puzzle entitled "lowercase" - MIT_Hacker
http://lowercase.billyjanitsch.com/one.htm

======
alcidesfonseca
Years ago I played notpr0n, which is a puzzle very similar, in which you use
links, urls and other web-based "locks" to advance to the next level.

[http://notpron.org/notpron/](http://notpron.org/notpron/)

It is also interesting for non-geeks to learn about how the internet (and
computers) work.

------
jtheory
Oh, come on -- don't cheat!

Though I admit I don't currently have the time to get far (I've gotten the
first couple but have work to do tonight...). I love these puzzles, though!

I quite enjoyed going through the web penetration puzzle posted here a year or
so ago -- where to access the next URL at each step involved a slightly
trickier exploit (starting at just reading the HTML source, to modifying form
fields, to tweaking cookies, etc.) -- anyone remember where this was?

It was educational (as well as fun), so at least I could excuse burning some
time doing it.

~~~
trjordan
That was Stripe's Capture the Flag: [https://stripe-ctf.com/](https://stripe-
ctf.com/)

Super fun!

------
jtheory
Please use ROT-13 if you want to give answers;
[http://www.rot13.com](http://www.rot13.com)

Vague hints are fine, but putting "SPOILER ALERT" right above the answer
doesn't help; it's impossible to read past those posts to see the less
giveaway hints.

------
MIT_Hacker
Let's hope HN can help me with this. Trying to go through the puzzle and
brute-forcing with a dictionary.

~~~
mauricio-OH
How does it work? what's the URL of the second step?

~~~
rjvir
I guess that's a part of the challenge. There's nothing on the page that
indicates what the second step could be, I gave up.

~~~
bentcorner
> _each level contains two sections (a, b) between which the url will require
> only a slight modification_

This sentence made no sense for me.

------
adsche
Nice! Reminds me of notpron[0] which entertained me for weeks.

[0]
[http://notpron.org/notpron/levelone.htm](http://notpron.org/notpron/levelone.htm)

------
neil_s
Oblique spoiler alert?

What does a cow's leer mean? I can't think of any permutations of the letters
in 'name' that make sense.

------
Bhel
Any idea on 5a? It gives you a pair of coordinates which point to Papua New
Guinea (according to Gmaps), yet the source makes a Greenwich reference.

~~~
jdtw
The Greenwich reference is just to let you know that you're dealing with a
latitude and longitude.

------
jonjohn84
from done.htm it looks like the next answer is ginger bread man but I can't
figure out what the right url for it should be...

~~~
acjohnson55
Same here. And I felt so smart after getting the first step!

~~~
jtheory
There's an oblique hint in the source code, sometimes.

Though with that one, the first line of the hint helped me, but the second
just confused me (I've just looked up the full story behind the "Run run"
reference -- I suppose it was a reminder of the ending to the story? Lost on
anyone who doesn't remember the full thing, though...).

~~~
geon
Supposedly it is the catchphrase of the gingerbread man.

[http://www.folktale.net/GBman.html](http://www.folktale.net/GBman.html)

Having never heard that tale, I was stumped. I supposed it is part of US
culture? I'm from Sweden myself, so if I was told the story as a child, it
wouldn't have been in english anyway.

------
mistercow
six b has me stumped. The obvious interpretation is that you need to do
something with "4 down" and "2 across" from the crossword puzzle shown. But
according to typical numbering, that puzzle wouldn't even _have_ a "2 across".

Edit: OK, I got it. Tricksy tricksy.

~~~
aparadja
I'm absolutely stuck on that. Any hints?

~~~
mistercow
There is a four down, but there isn't a two across. So 2a must refer to
something else.

------
fivethirty
This brings back fond memories of thisisnotporn, which sadly seems to have
vanished from the internet.

------
GhotiFish

       how can you spot a lyin' male
    
       in a crowd of females? 
    

The answer to this was NOT apple.htm

lol

------
diggum
I've got to five:a but I've hit a bit of a roadblock.

------
vampirechicken
furrfu!

------
hilem
SPOILER ALERT

four is adam

~~~
jenrzzz
Adam is #7

